# snorkeling pics



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Since we are lovers of fish and all things aquatic, I thought I'd share a few pictures from my last snorkeling trip. Sorry the pictures are small, they are stills from my video. I was hoping to get a shot of a whitetip reef shark but I didn't see one until after I put the camera away


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

wow! those are gorgeous


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks! The green sea turtles are so adorable


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

These are so amazing! I want to go snorkeling so bad or scuba diving! I want to become a marine biologist one day. I am so jealous of you right now lol!


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> These are so amazing! I want to go snorkeling so bad or scuba diving! I want to become a marine biologist one day. I am so jealous of you right now lol!


I love snorkeling but I don't know if I could scuba dive. I'm really paranoid about being under and loosing air, I'm affraid I'd have a panic attack. lol I did try snuba, it was ok but I prefer snorkeling and being free to swim wherever I want. 

I always wanted to be a marine biologist too. Good luck, I think thats awesome!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to go snorkeling. Where did you take these shots?


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I'd love to go snorkeling. Where did you take these shots?


Oh sorry, I should have said that in my post. It was in Honolua Bay on Maui.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow those are AMAZING! I love the turtle its soo adorable!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Those are beautiful. We went snorkeling up at the Great Barrier Reef and it was an amazing experience. It just blows your mind how much life there is just under the surface. 

The one thing I couldn't stand was when these parrot fish would chew on the coral. The noise was like nails down a chalkboard.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Those are beautiful. We went snorkeling up at the Great Barrier Reef and it was an amazing experience. It just blows your mind how much life there is just under the surface.
> 
> The one thing I couldn't stand was when these parrot fish would chew on the coral. The noise was like nails down a chalkboard.


I would LOVE to snorkel the Great Barrier reef! That is definitely on my list of places to go. You're right, it really is unbelievable to see how much beautiful life is out there.

Yes I have heard about that noise! lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful pics I love sea turtles, I have a fake one in my tank, he is on top of a cave and my Betta loves to swim into it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

You have to take the good with the bad...if it weren't for parrotfish, we wouldn't have sand!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Definitely do it. We went right up as far as you could go in a normal car along that part of the coast and you practically do get the rainforest running right up to the beach. 

We saw a whale and some dolphins when we went out there. Sad to think one day all these places might be gone!


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Definitely do it. We went right up as far as you could go in a normal car along that part of the coast and you practically do get the rainforest running right up to the beach.
> 
> We saw a whale and some dolphins when we went out there. Sad to think one day all these places might be gone!


That sounds amazing! You're so lucky. I'll hopefully be going back to Maui in about 9 months and then my next trip may be Bora Bora & Moorea. Maybe Australia will have to be next


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Stunning pictures! Thank you for sharing them.


----------

